# BOGO Frenzy This Week!



## MidwestBeast (Oct 13, 2016)

Another great week of savings this week at Muscle Research!

Tons of items with BOGO options! Take your pick of Forged Liver + Forged Joint Support, RN Strongify + RN Creatify, Premium Powders NAC, and Premium Powders Test Infusion! Plus, a discount on our Female Rejuvenation Stack!



https://www.mrsupps.com/productcategories/11/clearance-promotions/


















And don't forget our other great savings opportunities going on, as well!




















https://www.mrsupps.com/productcategories/11/clearance-promotions/​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 13, 2016)

*
BOGO Free sales have to be the best...why not, when you buy Test Infusion it is like basically saving $59.99, which is the deal I like best. I use the Forged Liver Support so getting a free Joint Support is a great deal too...liver and joint protection. This is a very good week of sales, the Female Rejuvenation Stack for the ladies is a great one too...grab this for your girls fellas!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Bogo galore! these are the best sales you can get here, buy 1 get 1 free on items.Time to stock up on some items  *


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 18, 2016)

*Happy Tuesday everyone, we have a couple more days left of this weeks sale so don't procrastinate...BOGO FREE deals are probably our best deals we can give you, so take advantage of them!!! I like the NAC BOGO Free, $19.99 for 240 500mg servings...that is several months worth even at 1000mg a day dosage which I use, check out the benefits of N-Acetyl-Cysteine...

NAC can prevent liver damage from acetaminophen toxicity
Rapid liver detoxification
Decongestion of mucus buildup in lungs also helpful in preventing complications of chronic bronchitis
NAC has been shown to improve immune function
Reduction of symptoms of the flu
NAC will Increase Antioxidant levels
Memory Support
Increase nitric oxide levels
Remove mercury from the body
Help protect against cancer
Possibly effective for preventing heart attack and stroke in people with serious kidney disease, and chest pain (angina)

This supplement isn't just for bodybuilders but anyone can benefit from this awesome supplement!!! Grab this deal while you can!!!*​


----------



## cane87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Tomorrow is the last day guys...make sure to take advantage of those bogo's! best deals you are going to find, just about .


----------



## tomhank1511 (Oct 18, 2016)

it is really effective ???
it is really effective


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 19, 2016)

*Final day of this weeks sale...don't hesitate if you are in need of something or just take advantage of FREE products in our BOGO deals!!!*​


----------

